# Shakspearian battle Cetlic Frost Into pandemonium vs Into Megatherion which best?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Forget morbid tale , the classic of Celtic Frost is either Into Pandemonium(atmospheric) or Into Megatherion (killer riffs, hell yeah!!).

Then Cold Lake happens an album legendary hate among metalheads and rockers.

But common into pandemonium and into megatherion huge kick *** classic speed metal of cult?

This is why I bought a t-shirt of Celtic Frost and a patch 

:tiphat:


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Monotheist and the first Triptykon album

Nothing is heavier than the first track


----------

